# Hello from mid michigan!!



## Oceantoad1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello All! I had an old Darton that was a hand me down from dad. The cable snapped two weeks ago. I've been hunting around for a deal but it's slim pickens with a 32" draw. Purchased a Darton GT4000 yesterday. WHAT A DIFFERENCE! I was shooting out to 60 yards this morning holding a good pattern. Could never have done that before. New to this site. Just going to read and shoot this weekend.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Welcome to AT Oceantoad1. That Gt4000 is a sweet bow. Made in Michigan too!. I'm below you here in Whitmore Lake (US 23/I 96 area). Good Luck this season.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT::banana::dancing::welcomesign::dancing::banana: I sell a lot of them Dartons.....great bow!


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## VanillaKilla (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Oceantoad1. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk!* :cheers:


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome to the site....you have found a new home


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## dougdad (Aug 14, 2009)

*Welcome from michigan !!*

welcome Oceantoad, from Marion !!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

